# HD Projector for Sports Bar



## dlux415 (Aug 5, 2009)

Good Afternoon HTS,

First time poster. I work at a sports bar in downtown San Francisco and have been asked to purchase a new projector for the main wall. They are currently using a SD projector, the screen it is shown on is roughly 20 feet from the mount and the screen size is roughtly 9ft x 9ft. 

My boss wants a projector that outputs HD, works well with (minimal) bar lighting and costs at or under $1,000. Also, do HD projectors require HD screens to be shown on?

First time poster, new to the arena. But with a solid technical background I can handle technical specifications and terms. 

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack,

Finding a good projector for your situation for under $1000 is a tall order and unlikely unless you want to get a 720p projector. Most good true HD (1080p) projectors cost at least $2000. A 720p projector will do a fairly good job and can be found for around $1000 Your big issue is the distance (20 ft) and the size you want. You require at least a 1500 lumen projector for that distance given the size of your screen.
The screen you have will do just fine for the time being.


----------



## dlux415 (Aug 5, 2009)

Could you supply me with some of the go-to brand names for projectors of this task. High quality, durable bulbs, etc. 

Responding to your comment about distance, the projector mount can be moved closer or further away if necessary, how will this be advantageous?

Also, is the jump from 720p to 1080p more/less noticeable on a screen that size? 

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Panasonic, Sanyo, BenQ, just to name a few. Projector central is a good place to look for information on all brands of projectors and what they are good for.

Also Yes, going from 720p to 1080p on that size of screen would be noticeable particularly for people who are sitting close. Moving the projector closer to the screen will improve the amount of brightness of the image as the farther away the less light gets to the screen.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Epson 6100 would be a nice fit but it is a bit over budget. 

Matt


----------



## TBush (Jun 16, 2009)

Here ya go.

Vivitek has a FullHD 1080p home-theater projector - model H1080FD FullHD - which will be introduced in August at a $999 suggested retail. I haven't been able to actually find it for sale yet though.

[BANANA]Rock on, I'm out :yay::yay2:[/BANANA]


----------



## dlux415 (Aug 5, 2009)

Update.

We are looking to go with a non-HD projector. Sports bar lighting. Screen size is approx 8ft by 18ft. Wall Mount is approx 19ft from screen. What are your guys top picks?


----------

